# no villagers on islands



## magda (May 8, 2020)

ok so i have 8 villagers, and 2 more open slots (my last ones) i also have campsite open, but no one at it currently. so when i go to an mystery island, i don’t get any villagers so i can’t have anyone move in. but shouldn’t it let me have villagers because i have slots open?


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 8, 2020)

do you have empty plots put down?


----------



## Rosch (May 8, 2020)

Yes, when you have available plots, there should be villagers on mystery islands.

But, check if your plots were already "sold". If all plots were taken by randoms, you cannot find someone else.


----------



## Misuzurin (May 8, 2020)

You can only invite one villager a day with the mystery island tour I believe.


----------



## magda (May 8, 2020)

i have 2 empty plots, not sold but no villagers on mystery islands.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 8, 2020)

magda said:


> i have 2 empty plots, not sold but no villagers on mystery islands.


And the plots are set down on your island?


----------



## magda (May 8, 2020)

they’re not sold

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020



Sudsofsplash said:


> And the plots are set down on your island?


yes


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 8, 2020)

magda said:


> they’re not sold
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020
> 
> ...


That's strange! It might be a glitch?


----------



## aericell (May 8, 2020)

They won't spawn again for the rest of the day if you've already invited someone from the island


----------



## Rosch (May 8, 2020)

If you haven't invited anyone, save, quit and restart your game.
Try to visit an island again.

Or... if all else fails, to avoid the plots being taken by random villagers, try looking for your villager in this forum. We have dedicated subforum for that.


----------



## Lokidoki (May 8, 2020)

Yeah you should restart to see if there still not sold and try the islands once more, try the giveaway threads if you want someone decent to look at move in or leave it to rng, which decides at 5am tomorrow.


----------



## magda (May 8, 2020)

LOEY said:


> They won't spawn again for the rest of the day if you've already invited someone from the island


what if i time travel?


----------



## marea (May 8, 2020)

They will spawn again if you tt to a new day, but you will risk having a random moving in if you left your plot open. You can only invite one per day from the islands.


----------

